# Ky turkey 2006



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

It's a late post as this was a few weeks ago. It's also not a good pics but it was raining pretty hard so it was rushed. Only got one this year as I didn't get to spend as much time as I would have liked and one of our prime spots was being disturbed by a dump cleanup big trucks etc.

23bls
10beard
3/4 spurs


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job Pat. Isn't that 3 years in a row?


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

It's been alot of years since I didn't get at least one but the last two years I got two and also the last two years my dad and I ended up getting doubles by calling in two toms at once.


----------

